
The Fable of Edward Snowden - breck
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-fable-of-edward-snowden-1483143143
======
quadrangle
What a scummy hit-piece. He was 29 (young punk!) and 6-weeks into his job… but
he met with journalists who he had been in touch with for 4 months, wait huh?
I guess he wasn't 6-weeks into this after all… that beginning stuff is nothing
more than trying to set up a negative impression, paint a picture of a soviet
era literal spy who set out to undermine the U.S. while Snowden is actually
the total opposite of that.

> he took only documents that exposed the malfeasance of the NSA

says NOBODY. He never ever claimed that. He claimed that he took tons of
documents because he had no time to carefully sort everything, and he gave
them to responsible journalists with the explicit instructions that they use
_their_ judgment to figure out what was necessary to publicize to expose
malfeasance.

Everything else here is really overblown. The claim is made that everything
Snowden has said is dishonest and that is backed up by only a bunch of minor
claims from a few people about some particular details.

There's not a single bit of actual damning evidence here. And the hit-piece
author didn't even bother to acknowledge the context in which the revelations
did blow-the-whistle on absolutely unconstitutional actions by the NSA and the
now certain perjury of top officials. But that doesn't matter, we can just
accept the DNC's assertion that Wikileaks is a puppet of the Russians and then
go on vilifying Snowden and do nothing at all about the massive rampant,
illegal attacks on civil liberties that he revealed.

